# Hole punching Beispiel!



## gekko223 (4. Okt 2010)

Hallo!

Hätte jemand ein kleines Beispiel wie man ein UDP Hole Punching realisieren könnte?


----------



## BrauniDeluxe (4. Okt 2010)

Du hast doch 5 Posts weiter unten quasi den gleichen Post. Was soll das?


----------



## SlaterB (4. Okt 2010)

http://www.java-forum.org/netzwerkprogrammierung/106588-tcp-udp-hole-punching.html


----------

